# 'The feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk...'



## Henners91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,

'The feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not available'. This is an error I get when I try to install the Games For Windows Live Marketplace onto my PC. From my understanding it may be because I am missing the Windows Installer Package .msi? Yet I cannot find a download that works with Windows 7... Is my assumption correct? Does anyone have a working link for Windows 7 64-bit? If not, what can I do about this irritating error that's stopping me from installing a fair few things.

I also get messages whenever I install anything on steam, as, when it tries to mess with visual c+++ it tells me I am missing 'vc_red.msi' ...is this related?

Thanks.


----------



## haycg (Jun 11, 2007)

Windows Installer 5.0 
On the left side find Windows Installer 5 for Windows
You will see a list and at the bottom is Windows Installer 5.0
Using Firefox
Click Released Version of Windows Installer
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa371185(v=VS.85).aspx
I never could find were to download Installer 5.0
I may go to Windows Updates to see if I can find anything their.

I did my search using Microsoft Knowledge Base.
http://support.microsoft.com/search/?adv=1


----------



## haycg (Jun 11, 2007)

Some things that may or may not help. I went to Windows Updates.
Start - Control Panel - Upper left corner click - Updates Frequently asked Questions.
Type - Windows 7 Installer 5.0 - Search.
1st on the list - next page - Clear upper and Lower Registry Filters
Read the rest to see what you can find that may be of help.
This is not exactly what you were asking. It's the closest I could get.


----------

